# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo unos videos de la Asociación Peruana de Exportadores de Mango (APEM), en colaboración con el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo, donde se explica la importancia de obtener la Certificación GlobalGap para el mango producido en el Perú, mediate la aplicación de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas para este cultivo.       SaludosTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 Artículo: Europa modifica reglamento de Buenas Prácticas Capacitarán en Buenas Prácticas a cafetaleros y cacaoteros del VRAE I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------

